# I need PICS of senegalese twist and kinky twist EXTENSIONS!



## zzirvingj (Jun 22, 2011)

I am thinking of getting one of these for summer since I desperately need a break from my hair and am:

(1) not willing to wet bun every day
(2) not willing to press it out because it's only going to revert in this heat

*Please share your pics and also include:*

(1) How long you kept them in
(2) If you or a stylist did them
(3) What your regimen was to keep your hair healthy while in your extensions

TIA!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 22, 2011)

I went to a braiding shop to have my kinky twist done. I kept them on for 8 weeks. I washed them once a week.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 22, 2011)

[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/crown%20and%20glory/041-1.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/crown%20and%20glory/038.jpg[/IMG]


1) How long you kept them in -* 3 weeks, would have lasted longer but I wanted to touch my hair*
(2) If you or a stylist did them -* Yes a stylist did them.*
(3) What your regimen was to keep your hair healthy while in your extensions -* I did a modified crown and glory method
*


----------



## Calia001 (Jun 22, 2011)

I did mine myself

Keeping them in till August. I installed them in the second week of June.

I use a mixture of Giovanni direct leave in and water. Spritz it about twice a day. Grease my scalp with a balm I got at an African Street fair.  I infused it with Castor Oil and Mega tell. I was surprised that they dried out my hair so fast, I feel like I have to constantly re-wet them. My yarn braids held tons more moisture.

Mine are chunky, 2 strand twisted. But not with the twirl and twist method, I just can't do that on extensions.

Sorry if they're sideways, they're right side up on my phone


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 22, 2011)

Calia001 said:


> I did mine myself
> 
> Keeping them in till August. I installed them in the second week of June.
> 
> ...




Ooh I love senegalese and I love the colours that you chose for this. Very pretty.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had senegalese twists a few times. Once when I was transitioning and twice as a natural. I went to the shop to have them done. Mine only last a good 6 weeks though. My hair starts frizzing/puffing through the braids. It didn't happen when I was relaxed/transitioning but definitely does as a natural. I think it has to do with the fact that they blow dry your hair to braid it but once it gets wet it starts to shrink back up while inside the braid.


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Jun 22, 2011)

MY SITE: http://remilakunatural.zoomshare.com LOTS OF PICS.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jun 22, 2011)

these were done with kinky twist hair, but their a little on the small side, and i didn't curl the bottoms

















*(1) How long you kept them in*
--i will keep these in for 6 weeks. I cant go my usual 8 weeks, b/c twists have less hold, and my hair is super frizzy. 
*(2) If you or a stylist did them*
--I went to an african braiding salon, but I don't like how they rip through my hair with a fine tooth comb, so i wont be going back
*(3) What your regimen was to keep your hair healthy while in your extensions*
--shampoo/deep condition every 2 weeks, every day spray with revitalizing leave-in conditioner spray, moisturize with s-curl, seal with olive oil, baggy every once n awhile like once or twice a week


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 22, 2011)

(1) How long you kept them in *1 month I get bored easily so this is the longest any weave style last with me*
(2) If you or a stylist did them *Stylist*
(3) What your regimen was to keep your hair healthy while in your extensions- *co-wash/DC 1x week, and Shampoo 1x during the month- oil scap and moisturise with TW PMB.*

here are the pics:
















ETA these were done spring last year during my transition.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jun 22, 2011)

(1) *How long you kept them in* until i get bored, but no longer than 8 weeks
(2) *If you or a stylist did them* I do my own now, because braiders braid too tight.
(3) *What your regimen was to keep your hair healthy while in your extensions* I spray with Infusium 23 spray every few days. I do a diluted shampoo about once a week or so to the scalp. I apply Hot 6 oil to my scalp when needed.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've done 2 sets of kinky twists and 1 set of senegalese twists; here is a pic of the senegalese twists with curled ends and the pic in my avi is my first ever set of kinky twists:





*ETA: I am wearing a strapless bra and maxi dress in this pic!!!!*

(1) How long you kept them in
Anywhere from 4-7 weeks so far, this next go around I will keep them in 8 weeks
(2) If you or a stylist did them
I did them, all 3 times
(3) What your regimen was to keep your hair healthy while in your extensions
Spray a mix of water, rose water, aloe and castor oil every other day and just water the other days; I shampoo once a week with an applicator bottle so that it just gets to the scalp, I cannot regular wash with any type of braids in my hair, this works perfectly

HTH!


----------



## TemiLnd (Jun 22, 2011)

(1) How long you kept them in
Kept these in for 2 months
(2) If you or a stylist did them
Stylist did them
(3) What your regimen was to keep your hair healthy while in your extensions
Wash once a week, condition when i felt like it and spray daily with braid spray or water& glycerine mix


----------



## LoveCraze (Jun 22, 2011)

I had Senegalese twist put in while transitioning. I kept mine in for about a month. 
Had them done at a braid shop.
Kept them moisturized with braidspray mostly. I also used Infusium 23 and washed them maybe twice. In additon I oiled my scalp as needed.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 22, 2011)

pretty pics ladies! i like how your updos are so big when you have a lot of twists to work with.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG. I had JUST got it out of my head to get these. NOW here you lovely ladies go lol. Beautiful every picture!


----------



## Netta1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had these done a few times over the years. Sometimes I followed a the "grow afro hair long tech" sometimes I did not. 

Another sett...






I never kept them in longer than 3 months.


----------



## bronzebomb (Jun 23, 2011)

I had mine in for 6 weeks today. I am taking them out July 7(8 weeks). I got them done by a stylist. I use Sta Sof Fro and Infusium 23 mixture.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow all you ladies look so nice with your twist!


----------



## MWilson569 (Jul 4, 2011)

bump..........


----------



## Rain20 (Jul 4, 2011)

Netta
What type of hair did u use for those twists?


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 5, 2011)

Netta1, you are so pretty!


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 5, 2011)

My faux extensions (when I didn't know how to attach extension hair). Don't laugh :embarassed: 

They are almost always styled b/c I don't like to wear them down:



























My Regi:

--I spray a mix of 80% water + 20% condish (Suave and Infusium) + a squirt of oil (ABHO and peppermint oil) twice per day.  It's mostly water to prevent buildup.

--I used to wash them but my natural hair frizzes too much.  From now on, I'm going to try waterless poo or witch hazel to clean my scalp.  

--I only leave them in 3-4 weeks and it's because of the frizz.  That and I can't wait to get my hands in my hair :B


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 5, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> Netta1, you are so pretty!



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Rain20 said:


> Netta
> What type of hair did u use for those twists?



Kinky hair for the first pic

Kakolean (sp) hair for the second pic


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 5, 2011)

These twist done several years ago are my "inspiration" picks for my SisterLocks. 

I did them myself with with afro-kinky hair in "bulk" and put in upside down, hence the straight ends. Also I used 2 colors that I mixed myself as I installed them.

_ETA:  I left these in for about 6 weeks, through the summer_


----------



## zoromo (Jul 6, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> I had mine in for 6 weeks today. I am taking them out July 7(8 weeks). I got them done by a stylist. I use Sta Sof Fro and Infusium 23 mixture.


 So cute!!!!


----------



## zzirvingj (Jan 31, 2012)

bumping....


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been looking at these for a bit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bVxkjHTFuw
She used Janet Collection Afro Kinky Bulk hair, 24 inches.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Jan 31, 2012)

*Delete Post*


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 31, 2012)

I want some senegalese twists soooo bad but I am terrified of a setback. I have never gotten individual braids before, only conrows. Everytime I am ready to take the plunge, I see someone with them that has no edges : (


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 31, 2012)

iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com is a great site...just full of braids/twist pics


----------



## tru4reele (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm getting my senegalese twists done Monday. Should I blow-dry my hair first or just leave it in a fro? Im natural and my hair comes to my shoulders when straight.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 9, 2012)

*bumping**


----------



## MsDee14 (Aug 9, 2012)

I did these for my sister using Moda Collection: Marley Braid hair


----------



## TootiePie (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG WANT.


WANNNNNNT.

I was trying to take my time making the decision to do so, because I hate taking them out... and my procrastination level is one for the books.... but they're so pretty!!! I want long ones so that I can do beautiful updos. 

I need to learn more about water free poo, because my bigges fear was spending $200 to get them done and they frizz up the first wash... off to research water free poos.. um after i look at the pics again or twice.. yea


----------



## TootiePie (Aug 9, 2012)

And someone answer the to blowdry or not to blowdry question please!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Bumping, doing research on kinky twists for protective styling!  

If you know of good threads for me to read, please msg me or bump the thread. TIA!


----------

